# Uh Oh!!!



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Had a good day at DSO despite the rain until I got home and unloaded my bike from my cousin's trailer and loaded into my truck. Note to self ALWAYS put it in 4wd and take it easy up the ramps. I need to get a trailer


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*OUCH*

A couple years ago a guy at work did the same thing, had a new window installed and did it again the next weekend.

FYI I will have a 16 foot trailer for sale next month I am moving up to a 24'.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

That sucks. I doubt I can buy it right now unless it's a deal that I can't pass up but what are you asking for your trailer?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*trailer*

really haven't thought about it yet... it's two years old and I put new heavy duty tires on it right before deer season... for a 2cooler I can tell you it will be less than 1K.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine at work 3 weeks ago. You may want to put a piece of plywood in front of the atv next time just to play it safe.


----------

